#     - "  "   1

## edmaster

,     , , ,    (    ).     -    1       "  !".     .      (   ) -  ,     ?

----------


## Fosihas

,     ,      .     ,      .

----------


## edmaster

,      -   .   - ?

----------


## Fosihas

,    , . 
    .

----------


## edmaster

?

----------


## Fosihas



----------


## lesna

,

----------


## edmaster

,  -       :Frown:

----------


## edmaster

-         .   .        -      1  ...  :Frown:

----------


## Fosihas

,  ?  .

----------


## edmaster

, ,   ?   ?

----------


## Fosihas

.

----------


## edmaster

!    ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Fosihas

-       :Wow: 




> , ,   .  :





> .  :





> 1.


     ,      .

----------


## edmaster

,   .  ,   ,     .   ,     ...

----------


## Skynin

> ,   .  ,   ,     .


 ?   ,    ,          .
   8.0        -  .  (   8)   ,     ...  :Wink:

----------


## lesna

,    " "        :Smilie: )

----------


## Vladko

()  - , ,    ,        ,     .

----------

.

----------

